# Báo giá máy lạnh giấu trần nối ống gió LG với mức giá thấp nhất



## haichaukindoanh (28 Tháng tư 2021)

Máy lạnh giấu trần nối ống gió LG sở hữu thiết kế thông minh, thời thượng, phù hợp đa dạng không gian, lắp đặt dễ dàng, nâng tầm đẳng cấp cho mọi căn phòng. Điện lạnh Thanh Hải Châu - đại lý chuyên phân phối các sản phẩm chính hãng với giá gốc và nhiều ưu đãi dành cho khách hàng.

⇒ Nhưng liệu rằng sản phẩm có chất lượng, giá có rẻ, hoạt động có bền hơn các sản phẩm khác? Đó là vấn đề mà nhiều khách hàng quan tâm hiện nay.







Điều hòa giấu trần LG là loại điều hòa 1 chiều lạnh, không có chiều sưởi. Đây là tính năng cơ bản của tất cả các loại điều hòa được kinh doanh trên thị trường. Loại 1 chiều lạnh cũng là lựa chọn của khoảng 90% khách hàng khi quyết định mua điều hòa. Ưu thế là giá rẻ hơn khá nhiều so với loại điều hòa 2 chiều.

Máy lạnh giấu trần LG sử dụng gas R410A làm lạnh hiệu quả, thân thiện với môi trường. Công nghệ Inverter giúp máy lạnh tiết kiệm điện năng đến 60% so với những dòng máy lạnh thông thường. Bên cạnh đó còn có những tính năng nổi bật sau :

- Giảm thiểu độ cao

Các ống gió áp suất tĩnh trung bình mới là giải pháp lý tưởng để lắp đặt trong không gian hạn chế.






- Dễ dàng bảo hành và bảo dưỡng

Người dùng không cần phải tháo rời toàn bộ mặt nạ của điều hòa âm trần nối ống LG để bảo trì; bởi mặt nạ được chia thành 2 phần; thứ nhất là dàn trao đổi nhiệt và thứ hai là khối quạt / động cơ. Người dùng có thể dễ dàng tháo rời và gắn lại bộ lọc trong không gian hạn chế hiện có.






- Ðiều khiển bằng 2 cảm biến nhiệt

Nhiệt độ trong nhà có thể được kiểm tra bằng cách sử dụng các bộ cảm biến nhiệt trong điều khiển từ xa cũng như từ dàn lạnh. Nhiệt độ không khí ở trần và sàn có thể chênh lệch đáng kể. Hai cảm biến nhiệt có thể tối ưu hóa nhiệt độ không khí trong nhà để tạo ra môi trường dễ chịu hơn khi sử dụng điều hòa âm trần nối ống gió LG inverter 1 chiều.






- Tối đa hóa E.S.P. (Áp suất tĩnh bên ngoài)

Với bộ dàn lạnh mới, chiều dài ống gió có thể kết nối dài hơn ống gió hiện tại do mức E.S.P. tối đa được cải thiện.

Ðộ ồn cũng giảm khoảng 14%.






- Vận hành hoàn hảo cho nhiều phòng

Có thể hoạt động cùng lúc nhiều phòng nhờ hệ thống ống xoắn ốc giúp làm mát, sưởi ấm cùng lúc cho nhiều phòng.






- Công suất sản phẩm

Hiện Thanh Hải Châu đang cung cấp Máy lạnh giấu trần LG model ABNQ có các công suất từ 1HP đến 5HP, xem chi tiết tại : BẢNG GIÁ MÁY LẠNH GIẤU TRẦN LG.

BẢNG GIÁ MÁY LẠNH GIẤU TRẦN NỐI ỐNG GIÓ LG MỚI NHẤT HIỆN NAY

Máy lạnh giấu trần LG ABNQ09GL1A2 - Công suất 1 HP
Gía: 17,000,000đ (Đã bao gồm VAT)
Máy lạnh giấu trần LG ABNQ12GL2A2 - Công suất 1.5 HP
Gía: 18,600,000đ (Đã bao gồm VAT)
Máy lạnh giấu trần LG ABNQ18GL2A2 - Công suất 2 HP
Gía: 21,600,000đ (Đã bao gồm VAT)
Máy lạnh giấu trần LG ABNQ24GL3A2 - Công suất 2.5 HP
Gía: 27,100,000đ (Đã bao gồm VAT)
Máy lạnh giấu trần LG ABNQ36GM3A4 - Công suất 4 HP
Gía: 39,500,000đ (Đã bao gồm VAT)
Máy lạnh giấu trần LG ABNQ48GM3A4 - Công suất 5 HP
Gía: 49,850,000đ (Đã bao gồm VAT)

*Lưu ý : Gía trên website chỉ là giá tham khảo, để có giá tốt nhất vui lòng gọi 0911.260.247 Mr. Luân

Điện Lạnh Thanh Hải Châu - nhà thầu uy tín chuyên cung cấp, THI CÔNG MÁY LẠNH GIẤU TRẦN NỐI ỐNG GIÓ các hãng nổi tiếng thế giới hiện nay như : Panasonic, LG, Daikin, Reetech, Toshiba, Mitsubishi,..... với mức giá rẻ nhất thị trường miền Nam, sở hữu đội ngũ thi công dày dặn kinh nghiệm, kỹ thuật lắp đặt chuyên nghiệp, với trình độ am hiểu về sản phẩm chi tiết của những người thợ chuyên môn sẽ đem đến một công trình hoàn thiện đẹp nhất cho khách hàng. Vấn đề này, hãy để đội ngũ kỹ thuật của Thanh Hải Châu giúp cho quý khách nhé!


_CÔNG TY TNHH ĐIỆN LẠNH THANH HẢI CHÂU_


_Địa chỉ: 109/13A Huỳnh Thị Hai, Phường Tân Chánh Hiệp, Quận 12, TP HCM_
_Email báo giá nhanh theo số lượng: __infothanhhaichau@gmail.com_
Hotline tư vấn hỗ trợ kỹ thuật: 0911260247 Mr Luân
Phòng KD bán hàng và tư vấn mua sản phẩm: 02822007099 – 096.2829.308
_Website công ty: thanhhaichau.com_


----------

